# How much should i pay!? 92fs



## dtandoh (May 27, 2015)

How much should i pay for a brand new beretta 92s. made in italy. not sure of the hammer,trigger and guide rod being metal or plastic nor do i know the production date. is 545 before tax a good deal? around 573 total? in virginia at least.


----------



## NuclearNights (May 21, 2015)

Cheaper than dirt had them for $500.... That seems to be about the best price I have seen for a new in box.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Now is a good time to buy, generally I've seen them in the 550 to 575 range and some very good deals as mentioned above. Check to see if Beretta is offering any rebates as well.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

good price--great gun


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a great gun (world-class actually) and the price you mentioned is fair. 

I'd jump on that deal in a NY minute. I have several Beretta's and trusted my life to one for many, many years.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

*Yes, that is a very good deal.*

is 545 before tax a good deal? around 573 total? in virginia at least.
The Beretta 92FS that I found at CTD, went for about $560-$600. So $545, is pretty decent price.
And, it is a really good gun to have. 
If you have already bought it, overlook my tardiness.


----------



## fedris321 (Jul 11, 2015)

nice gun and good price,.,fart


----------

